# Check This Out!



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All,
Heres a link to a new way of towing. Tell me what you all think! I think this might work well for many tow rigs.

Carey

Click This


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a review.

Carey

Click this for a review


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks very interesting, but isn't that why I use a WD hitch?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking at that picture of the pretty red haz-mat unit coupled, apparently, to an F150 - well, it makes we think that at least in this case, it is enabling a light truck to pull a load it has no hope of controlling.

Not saying it doesn't have uses - but it looks real easy to abuse, too.

Sluggo


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Look again that is an f-350 dually which shouldn't need that extra wheel. But i can see someone getting into trouble overloading and thinking there safe with the wheel. Ok so that takes care of WD but what about sway control? What happens when you blow that tire doing 65 and try to stop with a light frontend









John


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I think if it came with 15" brakes then it would be a better product for what it was intended. Making it not look overloaded is really scary. I wonder if this company has any kind of insurance.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm...looks like what Desi Arnez had to have to pull that Long Long tailer in the movie.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This from the operating instructions for the unit:

"2. Remember: This unit is a temporary solution for a temporary problem. If your load or hauling requires a heavier duty vehicle, you should use the vehicle needed. If you periodically need an assist, then this is the unit for you."

'Nuff said?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The Trailer and truck connection is the pivot point. If I'm not mistaken, if you do alot of slow speed turns, that helper wheel will scuff sideways. Alot. unless it pivots as well, but I dont think it does. You'll be replacing tires on that thing about twice a year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> This from the operating instructions for the unit:
> 
> "2. Remember: This unit is a temporary solution for a temporary problem. If your load or hauling requires a heavier duty vehicle, you should use the vehicle needed. If you periodically need an assist, then this is the unit for you."
> 
> ...


$600 to solve a "temporary problem"? Seems the only temporary problem this solves is to remove all that pesky cash from my wallet.


----------



## Hick24/7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Real bad idea just get a truck that can handle the load it will be much safer.

PDXDoug you read instructions? LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not something I would want but I can see some of its uses. As far a tire scuffing, it does move a little, have you ever looked at any tires on any trailer when it turns. Scuffing is a fact of life.

The one pic of the pick up loaded before and after the 'helper' is disturbing. The instructions say to load the vehicle and then install and adjust. That pic showed the load transfered to much to the 'helper'.

As far as sway pulling with the F 350 and or a duelly, that is barely a concern.

As a temporary help, I see it as somewhat the same help as a third (drop) axle on a loaded dump truck.

It does not look like it was intended at all to use in conjunction with any type WD set up.

The term "temporary help" seems to say if you want to pull something or carry something overloaded a short distance, then this would help you. Maybe so, but you would still be illegally overweight.

For me, the only use I see it could serve is if pulling a trailer that is legally safe already with my TV, this tire could be set to just touch the ground and would be a benefit if you hit a big bump or dip on the highway. It would lessen the 'bounce'.

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

John, That is exactly what it is meant to be used for. Just touch the ground and take a few hundred pounds off the tounge. The max you can put on the tire is 900lbs. Yep John it is just like a drop axle on a dump truck/cement mixer. I had one on a cement mixer. It makes a very noticable difference.

As far as scuffing, it would be minimal with only a few hundred pounds on the tire.

The guy designed these for hauling farm equipment, but has found out it works well in other situations. It is able to take a max of 900 lbs off the tounge, but in a rv situation it would remove 3-500 off the tounge.

I have enough interest in this that I am going to build one.... But I want to use an air bag for the spring.. I think it would work so well that you may not even feel the trailer behind you. I have been thinking about this all week while driving my semi. I have a great idea that I just have to try wheather it works or not. So what the heck!

Everyone else needs to think about this setup with just 3-500 lbs on this unit.

Yes this can be abused, but used like it supposed to be may work very well.

I can build this for prolly 150 bucks. I'm not willing to part with 600 till I see this in action. And 600 is expensive unless it had an air spring.

I will start this after the 1st of the year... I'll keep you posted.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay this is off topic but I think it is funny that he Photo Shopped his license plate.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Carey, I will be looking forward to your assesment and if you are able to build or modify one.










John


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

If it works well, it seems like it might possibly be a way to get back some of the payload rating taken up by the tongue weight of the TT. In other words, if I had a tongue weight that took up a big chunk of my TV's payload rating (causing me to push the GVWR), could I use it to get back 300~350lbs of TV payload capablity? Also, is it to be used at all with a WD/anti-sway system, and would it be o.k. for long distance trips (1200~1500 mile)?
Thanks for any answers or info.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, Thats what caught my attention. Removing about 3-400lbs of the tounge weight. As for distance using this, it wouldnt be a problem. It uses the same type of hub and tire as any small trailer.

You would no longer need a weight dist setup, but still need a anti sway system possibly.

I found a guy on an Airstream forum that swears by this thing. He said it does ride a bit rougher than he wished, but will never stop using it. He has tried several w/d setups and the hensley arrow. He said he much prefers this over any of them. He said he no longer uses a sway system either. He said this has removed all the sway from his 30 foot a/s. He loves it!

I would like one with an air spring so I could adjust the amount of tounge weight to apply to the wheel. I have a great idea. I will start building it as soon as I get some time, 2-3 months. The air spring would also cushion the tounge ride, that is what I'm really interested in.

Maybe someone will try this device. It was featured at SEMA last year, so its not totally out of the blue. Yes it could be abused, but about every suv, and 1/2 ton pu could use this if it really works. Even lots of 3/4 and 1 tons could use this if they are hauling very heavy toy/race car trailers. Alot of those setups are pushing 12-1400lb tounge weights. Again if you could remove 5-600 lbs off those tounges, it would make the whole rig safer and ride much better.

W/d dist systems weigh about 100lbs. So thats just more weight added to the tounge/hitch. The w/d will only remove a couple 2-300 lbs. So in essence you have only removed a coupler hundred with your w/d. This can remove much more than that if it designed properly. It would be really neat to be able to read a psi guage and know exactly what weight you are removing off the tounge. Thats what I'm workin on.

Carey


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I used one of these at work and in my HO it is a big piece of junk! It did more damage to the towing unit than help to the trailering unit. If the springs on your vehicle are too weak to handle the weight then use a WD system! To me this is just a con job. Seriously, examine the physics of the unit.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks like a good excuse to overload your TV and abuse it.
With the right truck, load and hitch, why would you need all that mess?
BILL


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Scary thing if used incorrectly--I saw a suburban using something similar to this that was modified and hooked to a fifth wheel--he was actually pulling a fifth wheel (VERY BIG 5th I might add) with his 'burb.







I had to pass him on the interstate as he was only going about 50--I was scared to pass. The guy was all over the road. Made me wonder if that's even legal!









Brenda


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hi All,
> Here's a link to a new way of towing. Tell me what you all think! I think this might work well for many tow rigs.
> 
> Carey
> ...


Hi Carey

I spoke with a gentleman at a recent RV show about these hitches (or at least something similar), said it was great if you had to make that one trip with an undersized vehicle but that the small hitch tire lasted about 2000 miles if you were lucky.
The other issue is that in Canada, the Ontario Ministry of Transportation has not approved the device, so they might just say no and fine you. Other Provinces are undecided as well with some oking it others not. I would imagine it to be the same in the USA, some in favour others not.
This was hearsay at a show so it may be BS but I would definitely check into it before purchasing it.

Regards, Steve


----------

